

What’s wrong with Angular.js - eskimobloood
https://medium.com/este-js-framework/whats-wrong-with-angular-js-97b0a787f903

======
mcv
The vendor lock-in is simply false. Yes, it comes from Google, but it's open
source and easily forked.

The main thing I like about Angular is the totally different approach to
programming: it's much more declarative than the verbose imperative style of
JQuery and many others. You can do great things in very little code sometimes.

The main downside is that a lot of the concepts are really quite complicated
and badly explained. I still don't quite get why '@' and '=' are so
fundamentally different, and how is '&' supposed to work. Most often, I need
something that is not quite either of these, so I still end up adding my own
$watchers and converting all the strings back to the type I actually need.

~~~
taylorbuley
I'd argue for implementation (but not vendor) lock-in. While web components
are making the idea of an Angular directive more portable, it's going to be
hard to take the same templates and have the embedded directives (e.g. ng-
repeat) honored and working elsewhere without any changes.

